# نحتكم



## makala

ما معنى "نحتكم" في هذه الجملة؟

ولنكن واقعيين مع الواقعيين في كلامنا عن مشكلة الدين, فإننا كنا إلى الآن في هذه الفاتحة عقليين, نحتكم إلى البرهان في محاسبة الدين ومراجعة الشبهات التي تواجه المترددين والمعطلين ويواجهون بها عقائد الأديان على الإجمال.


----------



## Abbe

احتكم إلى أي رجع إلى


----------



## Mejeed

احتكم إلى البرهان ، أي : جعل البرهان حكما يميز من خلاله بين الحق والباطل ، وبين الصواب والخطأ ، وهكذا..


----------

